# Mystery blood drops, suggestions? Help?



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Mystery blood drops, suggestions? Help?

O.K. Guys I need some brainstorming help. I have three dogs. An intact male 4 years old. An intact male 6+ years old. And a 11+ year old fixed female. They have run of the house but the only time they are unsupervised is when I hit the shower. Normal morning routine is immediately after wake up everyone outside to the airing yard. Then everyone inside I go for a.m. bathroom 3 s’s. Then off to the kitchen for feeding time for all. Yesterday when I stepped out of the shower and the 3 dogs were milling about
There were 5 big drops of blood on the white linoleum bathroom floor. So of course I say “Dammit who is bleeding?” Now they have enough of a working vocabulary, even Scooby Do the adopted red headed step child that when this is asked the bleeding dog will if not come forward at least hunker down a bit, makes my job easier. Nobody hunkered. So after dressing one at a time each dog was outside up on the grooming table for a once over. Nobody had any wound.
This morning same thing, a cluster of 5-8 BIG drops of blood but this time, as I step out the old dog is actively licking them up. Again each dog up on the grooming table. No wounds on any dog but. 4 year old male has his Normal white discharge at the end of his happy place. And both males are sniffing the very old fixed female hard.
The blood is very dark, not normal fresh wound blood. This is immediately after morning airing. No blood the rest of the morning. No stains on anything when I get home.

I am kind of puzzled guys. Help.


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

Ken Bora said:


> Mystery blood drops, suggestions? Help?
> 
> O.K. Guys I need some brainstorming help. I have three dogs. An intact male 4 years old. An intact male 6+ years old. And a 11+ year old fixed female. They have run of the house but the only time they are unsupervised is when I hit the shower. Normal morning routine is immediately after wake up everyone outside to the airing yard. Then everyone inside I go for a.m. bathroom 3 s’s. Then off to the kitchen for feeding time for all. Yesterday when I stepped out of the shower and the 3 dogs were milling about
> There were 5 big drops of blood on the white linoleum bathroom floor. So of course I say “Dammit who is bleeding?” Now they have enough of a working vocabulary, even Scooby Do the adopted red headed step child that when this is asked the bleeding dog will if not come forward at least hunker down a bit, makes my job easier. Nobody hunkered. So after dressing one at a time each dog was outside up on the grooming table for a once over. Nobody had any wound.
> ...


Ken,
Dark blood or tarry stools are often from a gastrointestinal source of bleeding. (stomach acid turns blood dark) In humans, a common cause is NSAIDS or aspirin causing gastritis. I think dogs are much less susceptible to this than we are, but I'd defer to vets on that. Hope everything turns out ok. 

dave


----------



## Centerfield Retrievers (Jan 28, 2007)

Ken,
Check both of your males "Happy places." Pull back the skin and check for swelling, or signs of trauma. Sometimes they get a little too excited and even bruised which can cause bleeding. I had a male who started bleeding and one day released several blood clots-I panicked thinking it was a prostate issue. It cleared up with some antibiotics and time away from the ladies!  Hopefully it turns out to be something minor.

Denise


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Ken Bora said:


> both males are sniffing the very old fixed female hard.


Have you tried checking the old girl to see if she is leaking any blood? Sounds like it only occurs in the am after being asleep all night.


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

My last Lab had blood drops showing up like that.The blood drops from him were coming from his nose.He had a tumor up in there and the vet said he was way too old to fix it even if he could.He had a runny nose first off and on that we were trying to treat with antibiotics.Then the bleeding started.He was just shy of 16.


----------



## Blackstone (Feb 25, 2009)

Your males are a little young for prostate problems. My thought would be to check their noses too. I have a 10 year old male that sometimes will have a few drops of blood come from his nose. I feared is was a tumor, but the vet looked around up there with a scope, and couldn't find anything. An x-ray revealed he had a sinus infection. We treated that with antibiotics. It cleared up, but still flares up every once in a while.


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

My intact male was dropping blood due to an enlarged infected prostate. He was older but the symptoms you describe suggest this. My dog is an English springer spaniel. I didn't know where the blood was coming from but I did inspect the hair around the penis and did find discoloration that suggested blood but it was not as dark as what was dropped on the floor. It was hard to find because the dog did keep it clean. It is worth checking out.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Is it significant that the blood is only seen in the morning?


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

If there were intestinal bleeding, the timing could be related to their airing. It might be worth checking their stools to see if there are any signs of bleeding.


----------



## Joyce (May 31, 2004)

It can happen to males when there are females around that are coming in/going out of heat. It could be a neighbors bitch or just a casual encounter.... My vet and I have just been thru the same thing with one of my males. Talk about being frantic. I still think I would have them checked by a vet... and "NO" its NOT a Chessie thing!

Joyce


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Ken,

Did you see blood spots again this a.m. ?

Jeff


----------



## TXduckdog (Oct 17, 2007)

Scooby cut himself shaving? =)


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

jeff t. said:


> Ken,
> 
> Did you see blood spots again this a.m. ?
> 
> Jeff


no... odd


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Hmmm… so, after one morning of no drops they are back. Just a wee little cluster. Looks like I will be calling my sandal wearing hippy (that’s my Vet) when they open up later on. Very dark red it is and in the time it took for me to go to the other room and grab the camera, old bitch had it cleaned up.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Ken,

Perhaps it would be a good idea to get some tissue or swab and check out each of your dogs orifices for signs of blood


----------



## Pete (Dec 24, 2005)

white disharge could mean puss or seman
could mean an infection or masterbating.

Pete


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

Suggest to determine which dog, you might crate each one individually for the evening. Then get up very early to let them out to air immediately waking from a sound sleep. You should be able to determine at that time where the spotting is coming from by what's in each crate. Bladder stones will also cause blood in the urine as well as infection.


----------



## choch2odog (Feb 8, 2005)

frontier said:


> Suggest to determine which dog, you might crate each one individually for the evening. Then get up very early to let them out to air immediately waking from a sound sleep. You should be able to determine at that time where the spotting is coming from by what's in the each crate. Bladder stones will also cause blood in the urine as well as infection.


He beat me to it. Crate the dogs and find out which one it is: and your job just got 66% easier.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Ken...

Updates?


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

talked with vet yesterday
he liked morning crate idea
crated this a.m.
no drops 
fricken dogs


----------



## Blklab (Aug 1, 2003)

Are any of them waking up and sneezing really hard like they are trying to clear their nostrils? Mine would wake up and sneeze really hard after sleeping all night and had some dark blood spots.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Ken,

Any updates?


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Man the last few mornings have sucked. Crating right after morning airing and then even crating over night. NOTHING ugh!


----------



## DogSquaw (Dec 22, 2007)

Ken, crating my girl doesnt stop her from cleaning things up. Maybe some sort of diaper/underwear will solve the mystery.


----------



## Noah (Apr 6, 2003)

I would catch urine from each dog and have the vet do a dipstick. If one comes up positive for blood, then do a urinalysis on that sample.


----------

